# My 1st Betta - Feeding?



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

My grandpa wanted a fish so I convinced him we should get a betta. So last night we got Indy and put him in a 5 gallon tank with a AquaTech 5-15 covered by a piece of a 20 oz bottle. The bottle works wonders for stopping the current from knocking him around. Since we just put him in the tank last night I decided to wait to feed him until this morning.

At about 9:15, I put in 2 small Wardley Betta Food pellets to see if he would eat it because I've heard they are picky eaters. It expanded in the water and my boyfriend thinks it is too big for him but I went and took a shower and when I came back one of them was missing so I think he ate it but the other is still there. Should I just take the other piece out or should I wait to see if he eats it? The expanded pellet continues to float right in my view but he doesn't even seem to notice it. Is he just not interested in food right now? Or do you think he tried the first one and decided he didn't like it? It is now 11:00 by the way, if that helps in what you think I should do.

He seems to be happy - I'm just lost about food. I also have BettaMin Tropical Medley and Tetra Baby Shrimp. Should I try one of those?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Top Fin makes something called Color Enhancing Betta Bits that are very small. I feed mine three of these each day and he eats one about ever 1-2 hours.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

great Job on the DIY plastic bottle diffuser. they work great for diffusing the return of the HOB, as well as increasing circulation in the tank.


----------



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

aspects said:


> great Job on the DIY plastic bottle diffuser. they work great for diffusing the return of the HOB, as well as increasing circulation in the tank.


Thanks! I did a lot of research before I got this betta. I was so mad at the lady at WalMart. She was the person who was in charge of the fish too not just some employee. She was trying to tell me that bettas are near blind fish that like tiny spaces and don't need a heater or filter or anything so I should just put the 5g back and get the little tiny betta bowl. I just picked up my 5g and walked away. I didn't argue with her because I'm going back today to pick up some more glofish for my other tank. It's going to take all my energy to not get in her face today.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeah, its unfortunate that a lot of people working at chain stores and big box LFS are complete morons, but arguing with them isn't going to change anything. You just leave mad, and they continue passing on the same poor information after you leave. 
For a lot of them, its just a job. Maybe petsmart was closer to home than McDonald's. or Walmart called back before Chipotle. just because they sell fish doesn't mean they share the same enthusiasm for the hobby as we do. For them, its just a paycheck. I'm not saying it justifies the bad information they're giving out, but I kind of understand. They're just repeating what the employee before them said, and aren't interested enough to figure out the truth. 
Its really sad. 

At least you knew well enough to research before hand. that's AWESOME! If only everyone did the same.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

I really wish that everyone did this much research and had the same enthusiasm as you. I would agree with Ghost Knife on the food. I have an old old container of it so i just give mine a good shake or two, because the corys i have finish it up. (because 15 of the 18 pellets sink to the bottom ) Get one container of this, the smallest they have and feed him 2-3 a day. Or if you want 2 in the morning 2 at night.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Try using normal flake and stirring the water to make it sink. If that works, then use Betta flake. One of our bettas didn't eat for a while unless it was sinking. Finally, he stopped being so finicky and eats both flake off the top and dried bloodworms. You should try those too. Bettas are predatory little dudes and they like prey... even if it doesn't actually move, lol


----------



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

I added a black background to Indy's tank today and he was okay until just now when he started flaring insanely at it. I took it off because I could not distract him from himself I guess. Anybody else have trouble with dark backgrounds?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Is it reflective? A lot of bettas flare at mirrors. I wouldn't leave uneaten food more than 24 hours. By then it should be soft and stinky and if he doesn't notice it by then, he probably won't. Its pretty common for bettas to go on little 'hunger strikes' if they are stressed or something has changed in their world. He should get over it in a couple days. 

Try other foods, one at a time, but only food you are willing to keep feeding him. He should eventually eat anything offered if he gets hungry enough. But I've read of bettas who get nothing but frozen bloodworms or live blackworms because they won't eat anything else and the owner caves first in the "war of wills". It reminds a lot of feeding my old, finicky cat.


----------



## LifePhotography (Feb 12, 2010)

emc7 said:


> Is it reflective? A lot of bettas flare at mirrors. I wouldn't leave uneaten food more than 24 hours. By then it should be soft and stinky and if he doesn't notice it by then, he probably won't. Its pretty common for bettas to go on little 'hunger strikes' if they are stressed or something has changed in their world. He should get over it in a couple days.
> 
> Try other foods, one at a time, but only food you are willing to keep feeding him. He should eventually eat anything offered if he gets hungry enough. But I've read of bettas who get nothing but frozen bloodworms or live blackworms because they won't eat anything else and the owner caves first in the "war of wills". It reminds a lot of feeding my old, finicky cat.


It was just a piece of black cardstock. But it appeared to be pretty reflective when he was looking at it. When I removed it he started flaring at the black filter. What would you suggest I put up as a background?


----------

